# Cauldron Prop at work 2009



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I started on my Cauldron Prop. Don't have a name for him yet. Special thanks to ScareFX and Devils Chariot for their help. I did get lazy and didn't make his whole body move back and forth, but I did make it so his head moves side to side like ScareFX. This is a quick pic. The project on the left is a scarecrow I am helping my girlfriend's little girl do.










The 2nd picture that I have here is a stirring witch project I was working on in 2005, but I never got it finished due to issues beyond my control. Lets just say I don't have it any more. It started to look good, I wish I had got to finish it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking good DT. I remember your cauldron prop. It WAS looking great. I love the way you detailed that cauldron with the skulls. Is the new cauldron done the same way?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No I won't have time to get all that stuff. Plus this one is a garbage can so I have to go with its style. You would have to see it to understand. But I am hoping to make it look less than a trash can. We will see. Thanks.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking good. One of these is on my list for next year.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yay!!! I am excited to see this DT. Keep the progress pics coming.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

If the first cauldron looked that good from the first prop, I'm sure the new one will turn out great. Keep us posted!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DT, I used a pool noodle for the stirrer too last year. But I had issues with the paint chipping off (used Krylon H2O Spray Latex). How'd you paint yours, it looks much better than mine, and do you have any issues with the noodle and paint?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice, always love to see these props come alive!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Terrormaster said:


> DT, I used a pool noodle for the stirrer too last year. But I had issues with the paint chipping off (used Krylon H2O Spray Latex). How'd you paint yours, it looks much better than mine, and do you have any issues with the noodle and paint?


I used acrylic paint and didn't see any issues. But again, I didn't get to finish my first witch project, so it might have started to flake afterwards.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your Cauldron Prop looks very cheerful in his half-built state


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Your Cauldron Prop looks very cheerful in his half-built state


Yeah, I hate that. He should be a little more evil. Time for more latex.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got a little more done this weekend. I also want to introduce another scarecrow I am working on with my girlfriend's little girl. We call him the CandleLit Scarecrow. Still in the works of course. I had the 5 year old take the video of the cauldron guy, so you will notice a different angle than you are use too. Here it goes.

Picture of Cauldron guy









This is a pic of the CandleLit Scarecrow. Kudos to Sickie Ickie on his Hot glue sticks. The best I have used.










Video:
cauldron :: MOV02822.flv video by lovermonkey - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid7.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/cauldron/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y260/lovermonkey/cauldron/MOV02822


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I think the pool noodle is a bit thick. 

The motion looks great. Nice to see you took a big of extra effort to make the head move.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

DarkLore said:


> I think the pool noodle is a bit thick.
> 
> The motion looks great. Nice to see you took a big of extra effort to make the head move.


I agree it is big and my girlfriend said the same thing. I think I was thinking to see if I could make it fit. But I might have to melt it down a bit. Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking good, DT, especially from a 5 year old's perspective - he actually doesn't look as cheerful from her angle This is going to be a really nice prop.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

This is very cool. His movement is so smooth and I love the way his head moves at a different speed than the stirring motion, it's so subtle. I hope you'll have time to do a how-to, even if it's after this Halloween. I'm really anxious to see the finished model. Great job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

tot13 said:


> This is very cool. His movement is so smooth and I love the way his head moves at a different speed than the stirring motion, it's so subtle. I hope you'll have time to do a how-to, even if it's after this Halloween. I'm really anxious to see the finished model. Great job!


Thank you very much Tot. But you know there are so many good How-tos on making your own cauldron prop, that I couldn't do it justice. It would be like me trying to re-invent the french fry. You should check out ScareFX's and Devils Chariot How-toos. Those are the masters.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Thank you very much Tot. But you know there are so many good How-tos on making your own cauldron prop, that I couldn't do it justice. It would be like me trying to re-invent the french fry. You should check out ScareFX's and Devils Chariot How-toos. Those are the masters.


I wouldn't dare argue with your assesment with SF and DC's work - I've seen them both. I suspect that though you may have followed their how-to's as a guide, there's a personal aspect of originality in your prop. Instead of a how-to, I'd settle for pic or two of the back of your prop and hopefully the linkage, hint, hint, lol.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

tot13 said:


> I wouldn't dare argue with your assesment with SF and DC's work - I've seen them both. I suspect that though you may have followed their how-to's as a guide, there's a personal aspect of originality in your prop. Instead of a how-to, I'd settle for pic or two of the back of your prop and hopefully the linkage, hint, hint, lol.


I can do that. Thanks again.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Really nice cauldron. Excellent details on it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I took Darklore's idea and made the stick shorter.









Also this is the video of my older witch project. I am trying to use as ref to make the same color theme.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Update picture


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome DT! Can't wait to see the video of this new one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking good, DT.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Have an updated picture. I don't have the video since I have having issues finding Green Christmas Lights. I have the orange for the bottom of the cauldron but the inside cauldron lights I have not found. Hoping target gets them in soon. I should be ok thought.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looking great!!!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That's looking really good! I like the black fabric.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> That's looking really good! I like the black fabric.


Actually, I think it is brown. Got it in the special sales dept at Wally World. But thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DT, if you can't find green Christmas lights, try looking for one of those submersible pond lights. That's what we used for the interior of our stirring witch prop's cauldron. I don't remember it being particularly pricey (we got it at some low price discount store), although I expect the Christmas lights would be a bit cheaper.

I like the black..er, brown fabric, too


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Oooooohhh, well if it's brown then I retract all my statements.

Just kidding, it's just my failing eyesight. Either that or I need a new monitor. Or maybe to much late-night prop building.

Whatever color it is, it looks good draped. Looking forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Oooooohhh, well if it's brown then I retract all my statements.
> 
> Just kidding, it's just my failing eyesight. Either that or I need a new monitor. Or maybe to much late-night prop building.
> 
> Whatever color it is, it looks good draped. Looking forward to seeing the end product.


Yep, that is what happends when you get 41. Wait! I am 41. I retract all statments on that. LOL Thank you lewlew.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. I like the movement and position of the hands. I really like lay of the cloak too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

OK last one. I finally got the green lights. Not a very good video but I have not learned to take video in the dark with this camera. Maybe I will have a better video on the next Hauntforum DVD.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, DT!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Here he is in the daylight.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, that really looks great! Good job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Toktorill said:


> Wow, that really looks great! Good job!


Thank you.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done!! He looks equally good in the daylight as he does at night!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work dt, i like the looks of the oarnge lights for the fire also, how do you get them to fade? I may do this for my stirring with also.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Great work DT, nice job!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! DT got skills! Great to see you building again. Looks fantastic!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Dr.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

kprimm said:


> Nice work dt, i like the looks of the oarnge lights for the fire also, how do you get them to fade? I may do this for my stirring with also.


I put two sets of lights up. One had the blinker bulb that comes with the set.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He looks good DT. The head movement adds a lot to it.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

He looks phenomenal, you did a really terrific job. The movement is so smooth and the way you draped him is perfect. 

I am frantically trying to finish my cauldron witch and if she turns out half as nice as this, I'll be happy.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice job with the movement. Are you going to add some sound?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Darkmaster said:


> Nice job with the movement. Are you going to add some sound?


I would like too but not sure what to use? Any suggestions?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent work DT. That reminds me, I really need to get crackin on fixin up Agnes.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That came out great DT! The movement looks very nice and real! I love reapers!! Gimmie some lost soul stew!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Devils Chariot said:


> That came out great DT! The movement looks very nice and real! I love reapers!! Gimmie some lost soul stew!!!


Thank you Master! I was hoping to snatch the pebble from your hand. Or at least a comment. Thanks again! I was going to back out of this project and if not for my girlfriend and your tutoral I would have.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Boy I like the movement on this one. Especially the head turn. I wish I could have figured out a way to have the head turn on mine.. It adds a whole new dimension. Nice!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Boy I like the movement on this one. Especially the head turn. I wish I could have figured out a way to have the head turn on mine.. It adds a whole new dimension. Nice!!!


Thanks lewlew. But I know if I can do it, then you can do it better.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Usually it's my wife that does the flattering..and it usually means she wants something.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Usually it's my wife that does the flattering..and it usually means she wants something.


Now that you mention it, I could use more cheese. LOL :googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic motion on the prop. Looks terrific.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic motion on the prop. Look


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you very much. I am hoping to put it out in the yard tomorrow. Got a bit of a bug today.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

great job! Really like the original cauldron, I'd better get moving on mine. Will be the only new prop this year.
Nice work!


----------

